# Aquarium Safe Leaves



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to put leaves in my soon-to-be sorority but I don't know if my backyard ones are safe. What types are in Massachusetts and would be safe for the fish? If you can get pics, that'd be best.

Also what are the pros and cons?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Subscribing! I want to know too! C:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I know you can use Oak tree leaves but they must be brown and dried which would be hard to find at the beginning of Spring. You cant use any green leaves . You can order Almond Indian leaves on line, those would be best to use.

All pros no cons for using the Almond Indian leaves they are awesome health wise for your fish . The only con there might be is they turn your water a tea color which some people dont like. I love the color and you can control how dark it gets by how many you use in your water. They have them on ebay or goggle to find places that sell them.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a ton of those leaves near my house in this ditch. Nice brown ones to


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Nuts. I've just got maple.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Ooh wait! What type of oak? The kinda lobey one or the classic leaf one?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

These are some leaves I have heard are aquarium safe from other forums 

Banana leaves
Teak leaves
Beech leaves
Mulberry leaves
Lillypilly leaves
Oak leaves
Alder leaves and cones

I have personally used oak and alder and never ran into any issues. They also seem to break down a lot more slowly than indian almond leaves.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Artemis said:


> We have a ton of those leaves near my house in this ditch. Nice brown ones to


There are many oak leaves to be found in Mass. Be on the lookout for dead branches with dried leaves still on them. You also have to be sure they haven't been sprayed with pesticides.

I have read that unflavored unsweetened rooibos tea bags are also good.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I found out maples are good and okay to use and we have a big tree in our yard. Not as big since the October storm way ago though. About half got ripped off sadly.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Artemis said:


> I found out maples are good and okay to use and we have a big tree in our yard. Not as big since the October storm way ago though. About half got ripped off sadly.


 Thanks!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I recommend Amy Lim on eBay if you decide to get the Indian almond leaves. I got a huge bag of grade c leaves (grade just refers to the superficial appearance of the leaves, not how well they work) for cheap, about $6 I think. they're shipped from Singapore, which I found very exciting and exotic, in a package with really cool stamps on it. Lol. I used to collect stamps as a kid so I get a little thrill when I encounter a cool stamp.


----------

